# Harold's B-DAY



## Noxx (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey,

Happy birthday Harold  

I wish you many more to come 8)


----------



## gold4mike (Jul 14, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAROLD!!


----------



## Emmjae (Jul 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Harold !!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Harold. Aging like a fine bottle of wine. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 14, 2011)

Happy B-Day old man. You and that beautiful Susan have a great day! I write you soon and let you know whats going on here.


----------



## metatp (Jul 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Harold!!!

You've made us all one year wiser.


----------



## darshevo (Jul 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Harold!

-Lance


----------



## Claudie (Jul 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Harold. I hope you have a good day!


----------



## glondor (Jul 14, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOUNG FELLER !!!


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 14, 2011)

Feliz Cumpleanos Harold!!


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday to the forum's MVP!

Jim


----------



## pinman (Jul 14, 2011)

Ive learned alot from reading and following Harolds advice. You are a true asset to the board. Happy birthday. Heres to many more.


----------



## Oz (Jul 14, 2011)

Indeed, happy birthday Harold!

Thank you for tolerating us for yet another year.


----------



## floppy (Jul 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Harold. Hope the world gives you a wonderful day to enjoy.


----------



## cjfeath (Jul 14, 2011)

Noxx does that hallmark Lie (His age) ...

Happy B-Day Harold


----------



## hfywc (Jul 14, 2011)

happy birthday and thank you for the nuggets of wisdom you shared! alan


----------



## eeTHr (Jul 14, 2011)

Have a Happy Birthday, Harold.

And thanks for all your help!


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 14, 2011)

cjfeath said:


> Noxx does that hallmark Lie (His age) ...


I know he's gonna shoot me for this.......
Yes that is his real age.But he doesn't look it,or act it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium (Jul 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Harold !!!


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 14, 2011)

Happy B-Day Hrold, til 120. 8) :mrgreen: 

And thank you for the countless hours you put in this forum helping others and moderating.
In my mind, helping and teaching others is the best method to acquire new knowledge and refine the existing one, and you sure are knowledgeable.

Sam.


----------



## stihl88 (Jul 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Harold, enjoy your day!


----------



## nickvc (Jul 14, 2011)

Happy birthday to our sergeant at arms....long may you remain so!


----------



## Ian_B (Jul 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Prof.


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 14, 2011)

Happy Day Harold. Your wife bake you a cake?


----------



## Jimmi_p (Jul 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Harold hope you had a great one.
Jimmi_p


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks all, for thinking of me on my birthday. I'm not thrilled to be getting older, but it sure beats the alternative. 

My sincere thanks to those of you that have trusted me to guide you in your learning process. We have a wonderful gathering of people on this forum, all of whom have been instrumental in the success we have enjoyed. 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 15, 2011)

Platdigger said:


> Happy Day Harold. Your wife bake you a cake?


Chuckle!

Nope! I had to settle for a blueberry pie! (One of my favorites, I might add!)

Harold


----------



## wrecker45 (Jul 15, 2011)

happy birthday Harold....Jim :mrgreen:


----------



## Lambskin (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Harold. I hope you have a great day!


----------



## skippy (Jul 15, 2011)

Harold I know we didn't see eye to eye on unions, but I understand your sentiments on the matter. I expect that they no doubt have been influenced by many events and dealings
you have seen or been involved with over the course of a long and productive life. 
Thanks for sharing so much of what you know Harold, there's a lot of wisdom in your hoary old head 8) 
All the best to you in this year of your life!


----------



## butcher (Jul 15, 2011)

Harold, wishing you the best on this celebration of the day you were born, Man that must of been in ancient times? 
kidding aside members here on the forum are indeed indebted to you for your devotion in helping us learn the secrets of refining, your many many nights of answering our countless silly questions, and for not getting grumpy about it (well any more than any human may), and thank you being such a major part of the success of this forum, were all of us learn so much, and meet friends we even though we do not know what they look like. 
Happy birthday wishing you many more.


----------



## joem (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry I'm late on this but happy late B -day.
Hope your days go well.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 16, 2011)

butcher said:


> Harold, wishing you the best on this celebration of the day you were born, Man that must of been in ancient times?



Chuckle!

Just before dirt was made!

Harold


----------



## joem (Jul 16, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> butcher said:
> 
> 
> > Harold, wishing you the best on this celebration of the day you were born, Man that must of been in ancient times?
> ...



Each day, better above it than below it


----------



## teclu (Jul 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mister!
Thanks for all...again!
teclu


----------



## Shaul (Jul 16, 2011)

A (slightly) belated but Very Happy Birthday to you Harold.

In addition to all the previous Blessings and Good Wishes, I want to thank you for being the ' Watchman on the Wall ' (so to speak), guarding the gate of the forum against all those who (for whatever reason) just don't belong here.

And for all the rest of us: whether it be urging proper punctuation and spelling, curbing foul language, guiding refining technique and procedure, as well as a host of other things; you have always encouraged everyone to reach for and attain... a higher ethic.

With Blessings,

Shaul


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jul 17, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY,HAROLD!!!!!!!

Remember,leg of lamb for dinner,a Crown Royal bottle for drinking,a big cigar,a giant cake,a warm fire and your beloved wife or girlfriend or couple.

Enjoy it!!!!

Manuel


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sir.
I missed a lot here lately, still go through old threads


----------



## kuma (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Harold , Happy Birthday to you !
I know that I didn't get off to the best start on your forum , but through reading many , many of your post's , I am getting the sense that I am in a kind of way getting to know you and where you are coming from. 
I respect you , your many years of experience , and your helpfull advice given freely here on the forum in a deeep way.
May you always have sand in your shoes and a dollar in your pocket.
Chris


----------



## jeneje (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy B-Day, and many more. :mrgreen:


----------



## andees78 (Jul 27, 2011)

Dear Harold

When I joined the forum, I had the impression that you are using an un-needed tough attitude.
But, as I continued reading through posts I noticed that some members are insulting the forum with
their ignorant quotes, misguiding information, and other annoying things. I noticed that you are replying
on nearly all the posts and where exactly your experience, IN LIFE AND TECHNICALLY, is needed. I noticed you are keeping the forum as much PROFFESIONAL and CLEAN as you can.
I now realize that you are really a guard and a professor in this GREATforum.
I wish you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY and thank you for all the EFFORT, EXPERIENCE and TIME you are giving here.

Andy


----------

